# How To Sculpt With Clay Prt 2



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is the rest of the Tutorial On how to sculpt with Clay:

Part4:Jim Carrey AsThe Grinch :: Grinch pt 4 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket Part 5:Jim Carrey AsThe Grinch :: Grinch Pt 5 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

If you have any questions Just Yell I hope you find this Useful

I am working on a Tutorial on How TO de-mold your Sculpt and How to Use the molds you make.. Please Be Patient with me . My eye sight is going  and sometimes it is hard for me to see.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Somebody call George Lucas! One of his artists has escaped the shop!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Halloween Zombie, I Thank You for the compliment but George Lucas didn't do Grinch.
Rick Baker and I did,lol
But We Love ya


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Very cool. I've been hoping to do a little sculpting and molding this year but know nothing about it, so thanks for the posts. Any advice on where to buy supplies (and what supplies) for a beginner? (I hope to start with some skulls for foam casting...should be easy...right?)


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

well Creepy I buy my Plaster at Lowe's and I use alot of it so I buy the big 25 lb bag. and I store it in a empty cat litter box for litter. I also Buy Cheese cloth at Wal-mart in the cloth section is about 4.oo bucks I cut it Into 4x4 pieces.. the clay I get at Micheal's it is a a 8lb box comes in white only!!

see My how to sculpt part 1 tutorial for a list of stuff you will need:
If you need me just yell


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Very Nice*


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You, I'm now working on a Santa Claus That is Cokecola Style..
But This I a Halloween Forum so.. You can see it on my website if you want..
Merry Christmas to all My Friends here on the Forum.. Love Blinky

ps just click my banner.


----------

